# Guys who wear Affliction shirts...



## AKIRA (Jun 12, 2008)

...why?


----------



## danny81 (Jun 12, 2008)

Becuase they are mad hot. BTW you asked the right perso i have over 30 shirts from affliction they are sooooooo hot. i love them.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 12, 2008)

Paris Hilton?  When did you get here?

Now I understand where all the grammar and spelling errors came from..


----------



## danny81 (Jun 12, 2008)

wtf are you talking about? paris hilton? that slutty bitch on TV? wtf does that have to do with anything. anyway affliction shirts are ILL. why dont you like them? do you like christian audigier shirts and ed hardy shirts?


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 12, 2008)

danny81 said:


> wtf are you talking about? paris hilton? that slutty bitch on TV? wtf does that have to do with anything. anyway affliction shirts are ILL. why dont you like them? do you like christian audigier shirts and ed hardy shirts?



Nothing is a clearer declaration of a trend than to wear an Affliction shirt.

Its up there with pink shirts and "popping your collar."  Trends dont last and they are something you laugh about to yourself later in life when you look at old pics.

Fighters in MMA get PAID to wear these shirts, whereas normal people buy them.  

Theyre expensive too.  For a thin, pre-faded T-shirt.   

Someone explain the insanity..


----------



## danny81 (Jun 12, 2008)

ill show you some of the shiti have from ed hardy, afflition, and audigier its mad hot.
Scream [A595] - $78.00 : Affliction Clothing, Official Online Store
Horiyoshi III Wht [A528] - $78.00 : Affliction Clothing, Official Online Store

i love thse
S/S Tees : Affliction Clothing, Official Online Store
i have 8 of them in dif colors

Christian Audigier "Grenade" Men's S/S All Over Print Tee in Black
Christian Audigier "Forever" Men's S/S Allover Rhinestone in Black

this shit is sick
Ed Hardy Men's Double Tattoo Sleeve Flocked Tee, "Keith Richards" in Light Blue
Ed Hardy Men's Punk Tee with Stones, "Punks Not Dead" in Black
Ed Hardy Men's Short Sleeve Stoned Surf Tee, "Nailed" in Black

what do you think? you still think they are ugly?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 12, 2008)

yes, they are ugly, and they cost $120 for a fucking t-shirt?? You've got to be shitting me.


----------



## danny81 (Jun 12, 2008)

they are mad hot. and some are only like 80 ands moe are ike 320. but they are mad hot


----------



## Rubes (Jun 12, 2008)

ill take going shitless over all of it.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 12, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> ...why?


 
As soon as MMA fighters started wearing them it seems as though they popped off. I'm with you though dude. Ed Hardy, Affliction, or whatever...i see them everywhere now. There are people starving all over the world. I'd be damned if I spent $100 for a shitty Ed Hardy cotton t-shirt with tattoo clip art on it.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 12, 2008)

Goodfella9783 said:


> As soon as MMA fighters started wearing them it seems as though they popped off. I'm with you though dude. Ed Hardy, Affliction, or whatever...i see them everywhere now. There are people starving all over the world. I'd be damned if I spent $100 for a shitty Ed Hardy cotton t-shirt with tattoo clip art on it.



Theyre everywhere!  And you see these assholes come out in numbers for MMA PPV events.  Just like Gutter did, you dont wear the shirt to the band youre going to see!  "Dont be that guy."

Seriously...do normal people not spot out trends?  Trends arent cool.  They are temporary and always invoke the rest of us to snicker.

This goes for TAPOUT and Extreme Couture shirts too.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 12, 2008)

I remember anything Polo being the shit, the 1980's.


----------



## Splash Log (Jun 13, 2008)

Prince said:


> I remember anything Polo being the shit, the 1980's.



Polo is still the shit, its timeless


----------



## KentDog (Jun 13, 2008)

I love Polo. I am wearing a Polo shirt right now.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 13, 2008)

Prince said:


> I remember anything Polo being the shit, the 1980's.



More like Vuarnet


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 13, 2008)

Splash Log said:


> Polo is still the shit, its timeless



Bingo.

Its not a fad.  No matter what, it will always look good.  

Even the James Dean look still looks good and how old is that shit?  White T-shirt and Jeans.  

Can anyone disagree that these types of shirts (Extreme Couture and TAPOUT included) are undoubtedly something that NO ONE will wear in the future?  

If not, why spend the money?!


----------



## bigss75 (Jun 13, 2008)

danny81 said:


> Becuase they are mad hot. BTW you asked the right perso i have over 30 shirts from affliction they are sooooooo hot. i love them.



No wonder people don't get outta the ghetto, wasting all their money on shitty clothes


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 13, 2008)

$100 for a t-shirt?! sucka!!


----------



## tallcall (Jun 13, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Bingo.
> 
> Its not a fad.  No matter what, it will always look good.
> 
> ...



Remember, that's why they're wearing them, to stand out a little bit. I do that with shirts from my martial arts academy, my instructor, and one of my friends who is running a start up company called "Dead Game." I don't do tapout or affliction stuff though.


----------



## goob (Jun 13, 2008)

KentDog said:


> I love Polo. I am wearing a Polo shirt right now.


 
Ditto.  Classic, and classy.  Dannys shirts are too busy,  too much shit on them, best go for understated - elegant and stylish.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 13, 2008)

danny81 said:


> ill show you some of the shiti have from ed hardy, afflition, and audigier its mad hot.
> Scream [A595] - $78.00 : Affliction Clothing, Official Online Store
> Horiyoshi III Wht [A528] - $78.00 : Affliction Clothing, Official Online Store
> 
> ...



Can i ban him for spammed advertisements?

Please weigh in.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 13, 2008)

yes


----------



## tomuchgear (Jun 13, 2008)

+1 gaz


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 13, 2008)

tallcall said:


> Remember, that's why they're wearing them, to stand out a little bit. I do that with shirts from my martial arts academy, my instructor, and one of my friends who is running a start up company called "Dead Game." I don't do tapout or affliction stuff though.



I just dont see the point with running with something that is only temporary.

Not to mention, making fun of yourself in the future.

Can someone say overalls?


----------



## maniclion (Jun 13, 2008)

I have an affliction shirt with lions on it.....


----------



## tallcall (Jun 13, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> I just dont see the point with running with something that is only temporary.
> 
> Not to mention, making fun of yourself in the future.
> 
> Can someone say overalls?



I can only speak for myself in saying that wearing the shirts that represent my teachers and school is an honor, and to be able to help them (and my friend) advertise a little every now and then is a bonus. I really only wear these shirts to the gym and class anyways, but every once in a while I wear them in other places.


----------



## danny81 (Jun 13, 2008)

IDC what you guys say. those shirts are hot an most girls like them. so w.e


----------



## Double D (Jun 13, 2008)

Last I knew chicks didnt hook up with guys for the shirt they are wearing....


----------



## danny81 (Jun 13, 2008)

last i knew you didnt live in NYC where chicks are much more into clothing and cars and shit


----------



## Double D (Jun 13, 2008)

Pathetic


----------



## KentDog (Jun 13, 2008)

Double D said:


> Pathetic


The story of Danny's life.


----------



## danny81 (Jun 13, 2008)

Double D said:


> Pathetic



bro im being completly honest. you could look like brad pitt but if you drive like an old honda and wear white t-s all the time you will get no girls.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 13, 2008)

danny81 said:


> bro im being completly honest. you could look like brad pitt but if you drive like an old honda and wear white t-s all the time you will get no girls.


Not true, I had no car and wore board shorts, t-shirts and flip-flops and had 3 girlfriends in the Navy not to mention hooking up with tourist chicks all the time......I had on cargo shorts, leather sandals and a Fresh Jive tee when I met my rich girlfriend.....it's all about who you are not what you have little man.....


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 13, 2008)

danny81 said:


> bro im being completly honest. you could look like brad pitt but if you drive like an old honda and wear white t-s all the time you will get no girls.



WRONG.

When was the last time you jerked off?  Ill bet it wasnt too long ago.

I have been getting laid so much I cant remember the last time I did it.  

I dont have to wear some expensive shit to get some.


----------



## danny81 (Jun 13, 2008)

maniclion said:


> Not true, I had no car and wore board shorts, t-shirts and flip-flops and had 3 girlfriends in the Navy not to mention hooking up with tourist chicks all the time......I had on cargo shorts, leather sandals and a Fresh Jive tee when I met my rich girlfriend.....it's all about who you are not what you have little man.....


yah but thats differnt. if you are in the navy they couldnt see your car anyway. also in NYC most of the girls are gold digers.


----------



## danny81 (Jun 13, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> WRONG.
> 
> When was the last time you jerked off?  Ill bet it wasnt too long ago.
> 
> ...



actualy i dont beat off that much. and thats because you live in like montana or some other middle of no where state were people dont dress as nice.


----------



## tallcall (Jun 13, 2008)

danny81 said:


> last i knew you didnt live in NYC where chicks are much more into clothing and cars and shit



Well, if you want to be one dimensional, then go for it!


----------



## danny81 (Jun 13, 2008)

whats one dimensional mean/


----------



## tallcall (Jun 13, 2008)

danny81 said:


> actualy i dont beat off that much. and thats because you live in like montana or some other middle of no where state were people dont dress as nice.



Last time I checked the University of Florida (Gainesville) was one of the top 10 public universities in the country (in academics, athletics, and as a party school) - not exactly the middle of nowhere!


----------



## tallcall (Jun 13, 2008)

danny81 said:


> whats one dimensional mean/



It means that you think the only way to get women is with clothes and cars (or other materialistic things). In effect, you are assuming they are shallow and materialistic (some may be - but not most). Just try being nice to them and not treating them like property (not saying that you normally treat them bad, just that that's the way it seems from your posts).


----------



## fufu (Jun 13, 2008)

Affliction shirts are like tribal tattoos...


----------



## danny81 (Jun 13, 2008)

tallcall said:


> Last time I checked the University of Florida (Gainesville) was one of the top 10 public universities in the country (in academics, athletics, and as a party school) - not exactly the middle of nowhere!



lol yes it is its population is 110 thousand lol


----------



## tallcall (Jun 13, 2008)

danny81 said:


> lol yes it is its population is 110 thousand lol



As opposed to NYC - sure, but Montana? I'd bet more people are living in Gainesville than in Montana (I may be a little off there). But either way, we invented Gatorade, enough said.


----------



## Double D (Jun 13, 2008)

There is ass all over Gainesville, so thats just a dumb comparision. So you are saying there is more women in NYC? Ya that maybe true, but you cannot have em all so all the same rules apply elsewhere......


----------



## KentDog (Jun 13, 2008)

The Census Bureau does not take into account people not considered "permanent residents" to the city, so population of college towns are always skewed, since most college attendants are not from the college's city.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 13, 2008)

KentDog said:


> The Census Bureau does not take into account people not considered "permanent residents" to the city, so population of college towns are always skewed, since most college attendants are not from the college's city.



But at danny's age, his assumptions of clothes and, well, bling = pussy supply arent too far off from the collegiate generation.

Either way though, the city I am from is filled with people from NY.  God knows why.  In any case, its not hard to pull pussy there either and everyone there is in debt.  The ones that are NOT in debt dont have these "classy" possesions, yet can still pull pussy if need be.

Look, I am with Splash Log on this completely.  I dont buy danny's shit and I am tired of his infection on this board and, more importantly, in THIS thread.

I asked "why" about these types of shirts.  I expected some sort of disagreement, but danny's are just for show and this show sucks.  I am not convinced of his opinions and frankly, I suspect them as just being argumentative or more to the point, just for theatrics.


----------



## tallcall (Jun 13, 2008)

KentDog said:


> The Census Bureau does not take into account people not considered "permanent residents" to the city, so population of college towns are always skewed, since most college attendants are not from the college's city.



That and you have to count the non-resident, non-student population (tourists) we have here. I see so many out of state tags in Orlando that it's kind of scary.


----------



## tallcall (Jun 13, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> But at danny's age, his assumptions of clothes and, well, bling = pussy supply arent too far off from the collegiate generation.
> 
> Either way though, the city I am from is filled with people from NY.  God knows why.  In any case, its not hard to pull pussy there either and everyone there is in debt.  The ones that are NOT in debt dont have these "classy" possesions, yet can still pull pussy if need be.
> 
> ...


----------



## maniclion (Jun 13, 2008)

danny81 said:


> yah but thats differnt. if you are in the navy they couldnt see your car anyway. also in NYC most of the girls are gold digers.


Uh, NYC is probably easier to live without a car than here, we only have The Bus or cabs, most places are walking distance in NYC.  Unless you are cruising the streets trying to pick-up women as if they were prostitutes how would the women know if you have a car or not when first meeting unless she asks?  I met women at clubs, bars and the beach and they didn't really care if I had a car and if I needed a car to take a girl around the Island I would rent a Porsche, Audi TT roadster or Maserati from my friend at a discount because he owned them, but that was to give her a classy guided tour of the Island than to impress her....


----------



## danny81 (Jun 13, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> But at danny's age, his assumptions of clothes and, well, bling = pussy supply arent too far off from the collegiate generation.
> 
> Either way though, the city I am from is filled with people from NY.  God knows why.  In any case, its not hard to pull pussy there either and everyone there is in debt.  The ones that are NOT in debt dont have these "classy" possesions, yet can still pull pussy if need be.
> 
> ...



if you look at past threads you old see that afflicton and ed hardy etc re my fav brands. if you really want next time i havea  chance i will take a pic of a few of them. i have 30+ shirts from each i assume


----------



## danny81 (Jun 13, 2008)

maniclion said:


> Uh, NYC is probably easier to live without a car than here, we only have The Bus or cabs, most places are walking distance in NYC.  Unless you are cruising the streets trying to pick-up women as if they were prostitutes how would the women know if you have a car or not when first meeting unless she asks?  I met women at clubs, bars and the beach and they didn't really care if I had a car and if I needed a car to take a girl around the Island I would rent a Porsche, Audi TT roadster or Maserati from my friend at a discount because he owned them, but that was to give her a classy guided tour of the Island than to impress her....



very few people in NYC have cars thats true. but having a nice car wil help you get girls in my area especially in NYC where girls are very materialistc


----------



## goob (Jun 13, 2008)

maniclion said:


> Not true, I had no car and wore board shorts, t-shirts and flip-flops and had 3 girlfriends in the Navy not to mention hooking up with tourist chicks all the time......I had on cargo shorts, leather sandals and a Fresh Jive tee when I met my rich girlfriend.....it's all about who you are not what you have little man.....


 
...less you try the easier it is.  Comfortable in own skin, springs to mind.


----------



## tomuchgear (Jun 13, 2008)

fufu said:


> Affliction shirts are like tribal tattoos...



hey i like my tribal ink. i saw dusk till dawn one to many times growing up. so i have been working on my left arm for years now finding new and diffrent tribal styles for it. i have three diffrent artists on it now all straight from there head to my skin. no flash bullshit just have em draw it on. perhaps you were talking about the dumb ass tribal bands guys get round there upper biceps. if that is what you were talking about then yes very trendy.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 13, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Can i ban him for spammed advertisements?   Please weigh in.





IainDaniel said:


> yes





tomuchgear said:


> +1 gaz



2+ GAZ


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 13, 2008)

Please.  Just get it over with.  Whats the hesitation..?


----------



## biggfly (Jun 13, 2008)

danny81 said:


> actualy i dont beat off that much. and thats because you live in like montana or some other middle of no where state were people dont dress as nice.



I live in Montana dumbass...been here?? No, you wouldn't have a clue. My wardrobe is worth more than your fucking car, life, or whatever you own. NYC doesn't make you a goddamn couture expert. You can get nice shit wherever the fuck you live...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 13, 2008)

biggfly said:


> I live in Montana dumbass...been here?? No, you wouldn't have a clue. My wardrobe is worth more than your fucking car, life, or whatever you own. NYC doesn't make you a goddamn couture expert. You can get nice shit wherever the fuck you live...



He's such a doofis...

I have a ton of high-end clothing that I use for UL hiking and climbing...
I wear that shit around town alot of the time...
And I also use it..  IE: go out and tear it up.

These companies wouldn't even be able to support their own ass
if losers like danny didn't base their existence on "BLING"

How much of ANY of that NY style crap- is made by Legal US workers
who can pay their taxes with the money they get for making it?


----------



## danny81 (Jun 13, 2008)

biggfly said:


> I live in Montana dumbass...been here?? No, you wouldn't have a clue. My wardrobe is worth more than your fucking car, life, or whatever you own. NYC doesn't make you a goddamn couture expert. You can get nice shit wherever the fuck you live...



i highly highly highly doubt ur lothes are more expensive then my car. and my point was places like that in the middle of nowhere people generally dont care as much about wardrobe as the cities.


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 13, 2008)

I feel dumber after reading this thread.


----------



## tallcall (Jun 14, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> 2+ GAZ



+999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999!


----------



## maniclion (Jun 14, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> hey i like my tribal ink. i saw dusk till dawn one to many times growing up. so i have been working on my left arm for years now finding new and diffrent tribal styles for it. i have three diffrent artists on it now all straight from there head to my skin. no flash bullshit just have em draw it on. perhaps you were talking about the dumb ass tribal bands guys get round there upper biceps. if that is what you were talking about then yes very trendy.


I love the tribal barbed wire around the biceps it is the true mark of a meathead, it tells me "Don't expect anything intellectual to come from this moke..."


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 14, 2008)

^Finally something terse I can agree with.

I totally forgot about the tribal marks, even though they are still seen cuz theyre near permanent.


----------

